# PCH Ride on 1/1/06



## soulsurfer104 (Jun 30, 2003)

does anybody have or know the location of any photos from the New Year's Day Ride put on by Velo Allegro? i noticed a ton of people taking photos along the route (PCH between Long Beach and Dana Point,) and was wondering if any of the shots had turned up online anywhere. i searched Google, but with no results.

thanks!


----------



## Bixe (Jan 28, 2004)

*SoCalVelo*

SoCalVelo has been documenting the New Year’s Day ride the last couple of years. The turnout was thin this year due likely to the weather. In years past, I cannot remember one ride when I have _not_ ridden by someone who’s just taken a spill, so with that and the wet pavement, I skipped it this year and rode elsewhere. I wonder how the Tujunga/Mt. Wilson ride went.


----------

